

Samsung Pays Apple $1 Billion Sending 30 Trucks Full of 5 Cents Coins - kunle
http://dhirubhaism.com/samsung-pays-apple-1-billion-sending-30-trucks-full-of-5-cents-coins/

======
pizza
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2012/aug/29/apple-...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2012/aug/29/apple-
samsung-trucks-nickels-fake?newsfeed=true)

------
msie
I won't believe this without a secondary source. A photo would be good too.

------
aioprisan
you know it's a joke, right?

~~~
jones1618
You think? Math don't lie: 20B nickels x 7 grams a piece = 140,000 metric
tons. I'd hate to see the UPS bill for that.

